# Green/Orange Marble



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I picked up this guy as a Christmas present to myself ... I saw him, put him down, then said "what the heck" and decided to give him a home. The poor guy has severe fin rot on his caudal and anal fins - it's bloody and raw looking, nasty stuff. I'm going to be treating him asap with AQ salt and black water extract but if it gets worse I will treat with meds. He is so shy right now, so only one pic. His colours are very interesting, that's for sure! I can't wait to see what he will look like in a month's time.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Aw, I hope the little guy heals quickly! Keep us updated with his progress - and pictures. I want to see what he looks like a month from now!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I definitely will!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

It'll be really interesting to see what colors he ends up with!


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Congrats on the rescue!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

He's gorgeous!! Can't wait to see him all healed up!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

A few more pics before I mixed in the BWE/salt, he's colouring up even more now that he's settled in.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Awwww, poor little thing....good for you for bringing him home! I bet hes going to heal up wonderfully and turn amazing, hes already stunning!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I have some pics of Aztec flaring ... his colours have just exploded over night! He's definitely feeling better, lol. He's flaring with my VT, Eric The Half A Beard who I must get pics of sometime


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Well ... I guess I'll get more pics when he's looking better.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Big difference in just one day - He's looking a lot better already!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

beautiful and unique!


----------



## happypappy (Apr 5, 2012)

_ found that AQ salt usually works wonders on fin rot. Good luck and he a real looker and usual. I would like to see more photos of him when he gets a chance in your new home_


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

He is soooo pretty! I have never seen a betta like that before, awesome. He doesnt even look like a betta!!!! upload more pictures!


----------



## Neight (Oct 20, 2012)

What a gorgeous fish! I can't wait to see what he looks like all colored up and with his fins grown in!


----------



## veilmist (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh my gosh! He is beautiful!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

He looks like cotton candy! He is so cute!


----------



## angelfish11788 (Dec 16, 2012)

nice


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

How unique.. I bet he's going to change a lot.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

WOW!!! that's amazing!! i've never seen a marble colored like that! GORGEOUS! He's lucky you found him before someone else with little experience did, now he's going to have an amazing life, and you have an amazing fish!!
Hope he starts feeling better! keep us updated on his marbling! I love to see those changes


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow! what a unique little guy! I can't wait to see him recovered and in his full glory  Keep us updated please! ^^


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

A little update on Aztec is in order - he's one picky little guy! He will only eat frozen food but he has no more bloody fin tips  very happy about that. I'll get pics this weekend sometime.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

What amazing colouring!


----------

